# Smoker frame



## senorkevin (Apr 30, 2015)

Is it possible to make a frame from box section without any welds, only nuts and bolts?


----------



## smokin phil (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes. Not easy, not as strong, but possible.


----------



## senorkevin (Apr 30, 2015)

Could you please share your wisdom?


----------



## mikeweber83 (Apr 30, 2015)

the most difficult thing would probably be alignment and sealing the thing i would think. a lot of hope drilling too but certainly its possible


----------



## smokejumper (Apr 30, 2015)

A bolted box section frame is totally do-able.

In some ways, bolting makes it easier to align things, since you are able to loosen joints and readjust things which you can not do with a welded assembly.

There are all kinds of commercial racks, tables, benches, carts, etc. that are bolted as standard operating procedure.

Most of these carry much greater loads than a smoker frame.


----------



## senorkevin (May 1, 2015)

I am planning on using 1.5 inch box and 1/8 grade steel plate. The panels will also be bolted to the frame so is doesn't bow. I might even bolt the shelf supports to the plate. I'll seal it with high temp non toxic silicon or silicon cement. I'll try a post a frame design later.


----------



## gary s (May 1, 2015)

Interesting !!    I'll be watching this one      Going to be a lot of work !!!

Gary


----------



## senorkevin (May 1, 2015)

Here is the plan so far... I might change the rack supports to angle iron and bolt them to the sides of the smoker. Please feel free and add comments suggestions.













steel smoker 2.jpg



__ senorkevin
__ May 1, 2015


----------



## hamrhead1971 (May 1, 2015)

This will be an interesting build and I will definitely be watching.  The frame absolutely will need to be bolted together.  I would consider using self-tapping screws for the outer skin.


----------



## senorkevin (May 1, 2015)

I'm not sure about about self tapping screws. However, I was thinking about tapping where possible. Less holes the better!


----------



## smokejumper (May 1, 2015)

Senorkevin,

Consider using Unistrut for the rack mount rails. Or the rest of the frame for that matter. It will allow you to adjust the rack spacing whenever you want. Just make sure to find plain (PL) or stainless unistrut, and avoid the galvanized.


----------



## senorkevin (May 1, 2015)

SmokeJumper said:


> Senorkevin,
> 
> Consider using Unistrut for the rack mount rails. Or the rest of the frame for that matter. It will allow you to adjust the rack spacing whenever you want. Just make sure to find plain (PL) or stainless unistrut, and avoid the galvanized.


That's a sweet idea! Thank you. I'll keep a look out for sure. Don't suppose anyone knows what it is called in Spanish???


----------



## smokejumper (May 1, 2015)

senorkevin said:


> ...Don't suppose anyone knows what it is called in Spanish???


El unistrut?
Sorry, gringo humor.


----------



## senorkevin (May 1, 2015)

SmokeJumper said:


> El unistrut?
> Sorry, gringo humor.


Sometimes, everyone is a comic!!!!

It is called Canel unistrut or unicanal.

Now we can sleep well know what it is called!! (English humor!)


----------



## senorkevin (May 19, 2015)

Door frame.jpg



__ senorkevin
__ May 19, 2015






Here is a pic of the door frame. The 17" at the bottom is roughly the heat source (gas burner) level.

The 17" at the very top is the line with I will hang from.

The second 17" from top is the highest rack level.

Where abouts should I drill the holes for the air flow?

I plan on having a slide to open and close.


----------



## senorkevin (May 19, 2015)

Should the holes be below/above or level with heat source and food level?


----------



## smokejumper (May 19, 2015)

Your air intake holes should be below the fire.


----------



## senorkevin (May 20, 2015)

So below the heat and above the food?


----------



## smokejumper (May 20, 2015)

It depends on the design of the smoker.
If you are making a reverse flow cabinet, then the exhaust will be below the food.
If you are making a standard cabinet, the exhaust will be above the food.

In either case, the air intake for the fire should be below the fire if possible.


This might help:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174302/vertical-reverse-flow-advice


----------



## senorkevin (May 21, 2015)

Frame inches.jpg



__ senorkevin
__ May 21, 2015






 Here is what I have planned so far. I was planing on welding the bottom plate to the box section. Now however, I think I need to re-design to allow for the air flow. I will be using a propane burner but still want to use charcoal once in a while. I also plan on drilling a hole to allow for cold smoking duct.


----------



## smokejumper (May 21, 2015)

Yes,the air flow is an important part of the design. Adding the air ducts and passages to the drawing will help visualize it.


----------



## senorkevin (May 21, 2015)

I think I am also missing a plate to place above the heat source.


----------

